# best Acoustic guitar for 300-400$?



## Tropic7 (Dec 10, 2010)

It'll also be my first guitar, thanks for the help


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I would consider looking at Yamaha guitars.

Cheers


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2010)

Seagulls (S6/Mini-Jumbo/Folk), Norman, Art & Lutherie, Simon & Patrick. Canadian made and you can grab a nice sounding solid top acoustic for under $400.


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

greco said:


> I would consider looking at Yamaha guitars.
> 
> Cheers


I'll have to second that, nice clear tone with solid tops. Personally I have a FG-750s which you could pick up used for that price... maybe even an LL-6 if you look hard enough. One bad thing about Yamaha is there resale value though.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Morkolo said:


> One bad thing about Yamaha is there resale value though.


Unless your buying.... love my 450S...


----------



## redmwp (Dec 2, 2010)

Would recommend the Seagull S6. Sounds good, is easy to play and has decent resale value (because if you catch the bug you will want something better.) - Have fun!


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

shoretyus said:


> Unless your buying.... love my 450S...


I couldn't agree more, I've been looking for a while for just the right acoustic and the nice thing about the Yamaha 750s I have is that it's good enough that I don't NEED to replace it and it didn't break the bank when I bought it either. The only complaint I have about mine is it doesn't have enough bass response, not that I'm looking for the muddy low end I hear in a lot of the Epiphones. Just that when you're looking to buy new and start getting into the LL26 range the hit you take on the resale isn't worth it compared to spending a few extra dollars and getting a Gibson J45 or Martin D28.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Depends how you are using it... they a great players for general dragging around etc etc ...ok recording if your not to fussy ..

Not great vocals .. guitar sounds great in the church I was in 

MP3 Player SoundClick


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

shoretyus said:


> Depends how you are using it... they a great players for general dragging around etc etc ...ok recording if your not to fussy ..
> 
> Not great vocals .. guitar sounds great in the church I was in
> 
> MP3 Player SoundClick


Nice sound out of the guitar, I've never recorded my acoustic so I wouldn't be able to say what it's like that way. I didn't mean I wasn't happy with mine, just that I've longed for something closer to what I thought was the sound of a Martin D-28 for a while now. After trying one I know that's not what I want. As for the vocals in the tune, I can't make fun.. my singing is best compared to a teenager just hitting puberty haha.


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

One of my current favorites in that price range would be a Hagstrom; Chinese, but good parts and Quality Control.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

if you buy used you'll get a much better gtr for your money....and avoid sales tax


I'd go for a Yamaha, or maybe a Guild if you can find one

a bit more budget ( $800 or so ) and I would go Larrivee 100%, get a used handmade D03 which will blow away $1800+ Martins


----------

